# Karpfen einfrieren?



## Anfaenger01 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte neulich das Glück, dass mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen hat. Diesen habe ich dann zu Hause halbiert. Eine Hälfte flog am Abend noch in die Friteusse, die andere in die Gefriertruhe. Jetzt wäre meine Frage, wie lange ihr die Fische max. einfrieren würdet bzw. nach welcher Zeit man sie eigentlich essen müßte, da sie ansonsten evtl. im Geschmack sich negativ verändern?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*



Anfaenger01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte neulich das Glück, dass mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen hat. Diesen habe ich dann zu Hause halbiert. *Eine Hälfte flog am Abend noch in die Friteusse, die andere in die Gefriertruhe.* Jetzt wäre meine Frage, wie lange ihr die Fische max. einfrieren würdet bzw. nach welcher Zeit man sie eigentlich essen müßte, da sie ansonsten evtl. im Geschmack sich negativ verändern?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.


 

Ist die eine Hälfte uneingepackt geflogen, dann spätestens am WE essen.
War sie in eine Tüte eingeknotet, dann in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen essen.
War sie mit einem Billiggerät vaquumiert, dann nach ständiger Kontrolle in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten futtern.
War es ein hochwertiges Vaquumiergerät mit guten Tüten, dann hätte ich auch nach einem halben Jahr keine Bedenken.:m


----------



## dib (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

ich glaube frischer fisch ist , in einem vernümftigen gefrierbeutel , bei -18 grad oder kälter ein halbes jahr lang haltbar .

meine gefriehrtruhe habe ich auf über - 45 grad eingestellt aber entnehme fisch auch trotzdem spätestens nach einem halben jahr.

lg
--------
thomas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*



dib schrieb:


> ich glaube frischer fisch ist , in einem vernümftigen gefrierbeutel , bei -18 grad oder kälter ein halbes jahr lang haltbar .
> 
> meine gefriehrtruhe habe ich auf über - 45 grad eingestellt aber entnehme fisch auch trotzdem spätestens nach einem halben jahr.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Thomas,
dieses Modell der Gefriertruhe interessiert mich, welches ist es? Wie sind die Energiekosten bei dieser Truhe?


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

ob der fisch bei  -45 oder -21 grad lagert ist vollkommen wumpe.
entscheidend ist wie schnell durchgefroren wird.
idealfall ist eben das schockgefrieren,ist aber mit haushaltsüblichen truhen nicht möglich.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> ob der fisch *bei -45* oder -21 grad lagert ist vollkommen wumpe.
> entscheidend ist wie schnell durchgefroren wird.
> idealfall ist eben das schockgefrieren,*ist aber mit haushaltsüblichen truhen nicht möglich*.
> 
> antonio


 

Hallo Antonio,#h
wieder ein wertvoller Beitrag von dir.:m

Eben weil es bei haushaltsüblichen Geräten nicht möglich ist bei -45° einzufrieren, deshalb interessiert mich dieses Gerät.


----------



## dib (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> dieses Modell der Gefriertruhe interessiert mich, welches ist es? Wie sind die Energiekosten bei dieser Truhe?


 

es ist eine " scanfrost " , made in danmark steht da drauf .
würde es selbst auch kaum glauben, aber ich habe mal ein thermometer reingehangen .

die truhe ist uralt ,die hatt mir vor über zehn jahren meine muddi klar gemacht , und da war sie schon gebraucht, wie lange sie schon im gebrauch war entzieht sich meinen kenntnissen .


----------



## Laserbeak (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

So eine in der Art hatte ich auch. Nachdem ich ein Strommessgerät ansgeschlossen habe, wurde sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen aus dem Verkehr gezogen.
Sie hatte einen Jahresverbrauch von über 700 Kw/h.
Unakzeptabel.

Nur mal eben so.....


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

Ich wollte schon fragen, ob bei ihm am Stromzähler ne Wasserkühlung oder Drehzahlbegrenzer eingebaut ist.

Das sind Geräte aus dem Gastrobereich!|bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

@ Laserbeak; Dib #h

danke für die Info. Hätte diese Energieschleuder noch wesentlich schlechter eingeschätzt.:m


----------



## paulemann (3. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

habe schon mal einen karpfen aufgetaut und anschliesend geräuchert,der war über 2 jahre alt.kühlkette war nicht unterbrochen und der hat trotzdem lecker geschmeckt


----------



## dib (3. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen einfrieren?*

iiiihhh


----------

